# Zalman Reserator V2



## koerperklaus (9. März 2010)

Tach Leute,

hab über einen Bekannten ein Komplettsystem erstanden mit einem Zalman Reserator 1 V2 System (Originalpumpe) mit Alphacool NexXxos XP CPU-Kühler und Alphacool NexXxos NBX-N Chipkühler. 

Da ich allerdings noch nie eine Wasserkühlung besessen habe und auch etwas Angst vor dem Ding habe, würde ich das ganze gerne verkaufen und gegen eine konventionelle Luftkühlung tauschen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Lohnt es sich überhaupt das Zalman System zu verkaufen und mit wieviel müsste ich da rechnen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## alex1028 (9. März 2010)

wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es doch dieser externe turm indem alles drin ist^^
naja kommt drauf an was du für einen pc hast wenn du dein pc nur für office benutzt brauchst du keine wakü^^


----------



## koerperklaus (9. März 2010)

ja genau der
habe nichts mit OC vor
Zusammenstellung ist folgendermaßen:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition 2,8GHz
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V351A
Mainboard: ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO AMD 785G
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Kit DDR3 1600MHz (2x 2GB) OCZ Flex XLC PC3-12800

ist da eine Wasserkühlung überhaupt sinnvoll?


----------



## hotfirefox (9. März 2010)

Ich würde das Ding benutzen, zumindest der CPU Kühler, leiser wie ein Luftküher wird schon sein.


----------



## Madz (10. März 2010)

Um die Geräuschkulisse zu minimieren, ist eine Wakü *immer*  sinnvoll.  Wieso hast du eigentlich solche Angste? O_O


----------



## koerperklaus (10. März 2010)

naja es kann ja immer was undicht sein
zumal ich es gebraucht kaufe
und ein scythe ninja mini würde es doch auch tun oder?

ach so, habe mich ein bisschen eingelesen und die Leistung der Eheim 300 Pumpe im Zalman System wurde oft als zu leistungsschwach (0,6m Förderhöhe 300l/h) abgetan. Würde denn ein Umbau auf eine Eheim 600 viel bewirken?


----------



## alex1028 (10. März 2010)

Wenn du sie fuer 100verkaufenkannst dann mach es wenn du es dir nicht zutraus und hol dir dann den pcgh mughen 
die Zusammenstellung ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Madz (10. März 2010)

> naja es kann ja immer was undicht sein


Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, sofern man beim Einbau gut gearbeitet hat. Und selbst WENN, ich habe schon mehrmals Boards durch eigene Dummheit geflutet und nie ist etwas kaputt gegangen.


> ach so, habe mich ein bisschen eingelesen und die Leistung der Eheim 300 Pumpe im Zalman System wurde oft als zu leistungsschwach (0,6m Förderhöhe 300l/h) abgetan. Würde denn ein Umbau auf eine Eheim 600 viel bewirken?


Der Umbau auf eine 600 bringt nicht viel. Eher würde ich eine Laing nehmen. Die hat auch noch mehr als genug Reserve für eine umfangreiche Systemerweiterung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

koerperklaus schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Lohnt es sich überhaupt das Zalman System zu verkaufen und mit wieviel müsste ich da rechnen?



Die Deppen bei eBay scheinen tatsächlich regelmäßig was im 100€ Bereich (manchmal aber auch nur knapp über 50€) zu zahlen. Das ist imho ein durchaus guter Preis für einen gebrauchtes Alu-System mit geringer Kühlleistung. Für das Geld bekommt man bequem nen leistungsfähigen Luftkühler. Wenn du eh keine Wakü willst, wäre ein Verkauf wohl sinnvoll.




koerperklaus schrieb:


> naja es kann ja immer was undicht sein
> zumal ich es gebraucht kaufe



Das hat wenig mit "gebraucht" zu tun, sondern (fast) ausschließlich mit der Sorgfalt, die man beim Anschließen der Schläuche walten lässt. (theoretisch können Alukomponenten wie der Reserator selbst natürlich durch Korrosion undicht werden. Dauert aber selbst ohne Korrosionsschutz recht lange, wenn man es nicht durch saures Medium unterstützt und aufgrund des Aufbaus lässt sich der Reserator ja sehr leicht auf Korrosion überprüfen)



> ach so, habe mich ein bisschen eingelesen und die Leistung der Eheim 300 Pumpe im Zalman System wurde oft als zu leistungsschwach (0,6m Förderhöhe 300l/h) abgetan. Würde denn ein Umbau auf eine Eheim 600 viel bewirken?



Die Leistung des Reserators ist eher durch der Kühlkörper (bei dir bereits getauscht) und die Oberfläche limitiert. Die Pumpe ist vollkommen ausreichend. Wenn man ihn zu einem größeren Kreislauf erweitert (z.B. GPU, was dann aber auch einen zusätzlichen Radiator erfordert, kann man dem Durchfluss einen zweiten Blick gönnen. Sollte er dann sehr niedrig sein, wäre eine leistungsfähigere Eheim compact sinnvoll, wenn sie anstelle der 300 in den Reserator passt. Wenn man eine externe Pumpe verwenden muss (afaik ist das der Fall), dann würde ich eine Universal 1046 (oder Derivat) empfehlen.

(Eine DDC mit einem passiv-Radi in einen Kreislauf zu packen fällt imho unter "Sinn nicht kapiert")


----------



## koerperklaus (10. März 2010)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Tipps!
Werde das Zalman System wohl nun doch behalten.

hab hier nen tollen thread zum Reserator gefunden.
Anscheinend ist eine Eheim compact 600 das größte, was passt...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

Würde es in Ebay reinstellen und mir ne ordentliche wakü zusammenstellen, wobei fraglich ist ob die sich für dein system lohnt, eher nen guten lukühler


----------



## Amigo (13. März 2010)

Quatsch, nix verkaufen, erstmal testen das Teil! 
Find den an sich auch ganz schick, erst recht neben einem 351, macht was her find ich. 
Gute Kupplungen hat er doch auch bei, also mobil ist man trotz der Wakü! 
Aber ne neue Pumpe da rein? Denk ich mir auch nur wozu... 
Die reicht doch bei so einem kleinen Kreislauf, wird ja nicht umsonst so verkauft... also 2 Kühler ab Werk dabei. 
Wird schon leise und kühl sein.


----------



## koerperklaus (13. März 2010)

naja mal abwarten
wollte mal schauen, was der reserator so bei ebay bringt..


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

Also hast du ihn in Ebay gestellt ?


----------



## koerperklaus (13. März 2010)

nee ich beobachte gerade zwei angebote dort
der eine ging für 66 Euro weg..
zu wenig wie ich finde. da würde ich ihn lieber behalten


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

Wieviel hast du dafür gezahlt ?


----------



## koerperklaus (13. März 2010)

koerperklaus schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> hab über einen Bekannten ein Komplettsystem erstanden mit einem Zalman Reserator 1 V2 System (Originalpumpe) mit Alphacool NexXxos XP CPU-Kühler und Alphacool NexXxos NBX-N Chipkühler.



-> Komplettsystem


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

Ach ich dachte als ich es das erste mal durchgelesen habe dass komplettsystem das komplette v2 beschreibt.


----------



## koerperklaus (13. März 2010)

ja es ist ja auch ein komplettes V2 System nur mit getauschten Kühlkörpern.

mal ne frage zum wasserzusatz: habe ja Alu und Kupferkomponente. Brauche ich da unbedingt das Glysantin G30 oder genügt das Glysantin G48? Finde dazu keine eindeutige Antwort.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

Ich habe in meiner Wakü nur destiliertes Wasser und finde das reicht völlig aus. Wenn du schon nen Zusatz drin hast reicht das umso mehr, also nicht noch G30 reinkippen, G48 passt.


----------



## Xylezz (13. März 2010)

!!!!!!

Unbedingt Korro Schutz rein wenn du Alu und Kupfer drinnen hast, sonst hast du bald kein Alu mehr im Kreislauf weil das weg"ätzt" also durch Korrosion.

Nur dest. Wasser darf man nur in reinen Kupfer Kreisläufen verwenden oder reinen Alu, aber niemals in Misch-Kreisläufen


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

Ach stimmt so war dass.. dann unbedingt so viel zusatz wie möglich rein^^


----------



## koerperklaus (14. März 2010)

habe gelesen, dass im G48 Silikate enthalten sind, die das Aluminium angreifen. G30 (silikatfrei) gibt es ja nicht umsonst für Aluminium. Bedenken muss man hier aber dass beide Mittel, für PKW-Kühler entwickelt wurden und hier doch ganz andere Alu-Legierungen verwendet werden oder? Zudem wird das Kühlwasser im PKW auch nur alle 3-7 Jahre gewechselt. 

Von daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob jemand schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit G48 und Alu+Kupferkomponenten gesammelt hat oder ob einem das die Komponenten zerfrisst.

Zum Mischungsverhältnis: hier habe ich Mischungen von 1:20 bis 1:10 gefunden. Welche ist nun die Beste, so dass die PVC-Schläuche nicht trübe werden oder sonstiges?


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Wenn es Aluminium angreift auf keinen Fall nehmen.


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

Für Aluminium Waküs nimmst du am besten Inno Protect, die haben so viel Alu in ihren Kühlern und Radis, dass die sich wohl am besten mit Alu-Korroschutz auskennen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Aber Alu und Kupfer gemischt ist so ne Sache, ob dafür inno pro geeignet ist.


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

@WTF: Warum denkst du, dass man überhaupt Korroschutz benutzt wenn das nix bringen würde?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml 30018


> ...schützt Wasserkühlungen zuverlässig vor Korrosion und ist vor allem bei Verwendung verschiedener Metalle im Kühlsystem zu empfehlen.



G48 würde auch reichen, aber mit Inno bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Nein natürlich bringt es was, aber ich bin ein strikter only destiliertes wasser user.
und ich bin davon überzeugt dass inno protect das beste ist was er reinkippen kann.


----------



## koerperklaus (14. März 2010)

puuh das wäre dann zehnmal so teuer wie G30 / G48. Ist es das wert? Wie lange hält die Innovatek Protect Brühe?


----------



## hotfirefox (14. März 2010)

Ist es nicht wert! Würde G30 nehmen und gut!


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

Die aktuelle Inno Mische ist bei mir jetzt ca. 1 Jahr drin und läuft bestens, hab die auch schon mehrfach abgelassen und wieder eingefüllt.
Aktuell werden wahrscheinlich nur noch Inno-Fanboys großartig Alu-Komponenten benutzen, von daher wirds wahrscheinlich schwierig einen objektiven Erfahrungsbericht zu kriegen, besonders da jene wohl kaum G30/48 benutzen würden (sonst wären es ja keine Fanboys). Könntest natürlich abwarten bis sich jemand äußert der Alu-Komponenten Korrosionsfrei in seinem Kreislauf hat.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Im Prinzip ist es egal welchen Korrossionsschutz du verwendest, hauptsache du nimmst überhaupt einen.


----------



## Madz (14. März 2010)

Aus Prinzip würde ich nicht einmal daran denken, Alu und Kupfer in einem Kreislauf zu mischen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Er hat es ja so bekommen und wenn er sie selbst zusammengestellt hätte wären jetzt nicht zwei verschiedene metalle im kreislauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

koerperklaus schrieb:


> habe gelesen, dass im G48 Silikate enthalten sind, die das Aluminium angreifen. G30 (silikatfrei) gibt es ja nicht umsonst für Aluminium. Bedenken muss man hier aber dass beide Mittel, für PKW-Kühler entwickelt wurden und hier doch ganz andere Alu-Legierungen verwendet werden oder? Zudem wird das Kühlwasser im PKW auch nur alle 3-7 Jahre gewechselt.



Bei den Legierungen wäre ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher, aber vor allem herrschen in einer PKW-Kühlung vollkommen andere Temperaturen, andere Fließgeschwindigkeiten und es gibt meist kein Kupfer, Messing oder Nickel.



> Von daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob jemand schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit G48 und Alu+Kupferkomponenten gesammelt hat oder ob einem das die Komponenten zerfrisst.



Erfahrungen mit Alu sind selten und nicht repräsentativ dokumentiert - für keinen Zusatz.




WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Aber Alu und Kupfer gemischt ist so ne Sache, ob dafür inno pro geeignet ist.



Da Inno bei fast allen Produkten die Kosten für Kupfer vermeidet, aber für den Betrieb mit eigenem Zusatz garantiert (natürlich nur solange, wie sich keinerlei nicht-Inno-Produkte im Kreislauf befinden), würde ich mal davon ausgehen. Trotz der hohen Verkaufszahlen, die der Laden offensichtlich hat, ist mir seit der Einführung von IP auch kein Fall mit größeren Schäden mehr begegnet. (zugegebenermaßen treiben sich die Inno-Kunden offensichtlich auch nicht da rum, wo ich zu finden bin)




koerperklaus schrieb:


> puuh das wäre dann zehnmal so teuer wie G30 / G48. Ist es das wert? Wie lange hält die Innovatek Protect Brühe?



Wenn man Inno auf den absurd hohen Preis anspricht behaupten sie, dass man es über viele Jahre (wieder)verwenden soll, in den Produkteigenschaften steht "langzeitstabil". (zeitgleich geben sie aber iirc ein Verfallsdatum auf den Flaschen an und ich hab auch schon gehört, dass ein pH-Wert von min. 8 einzuhalten sein soll)


----------



## matjes (17. Juni 2010)

das es mit alu und kupfer im kreislauf zu problemen kommt, kann ich absolut bestätigen, ohne koro schutz haste inenr halb von paar monaten irgend welche oxid ablagerungen. 

teste grad mit g48 was für motoren mit misch systemen gedacht ist. 
da würd bald sagen zo 95 % aller auto kuhler aus alu bestehen  hinkt das mit den silikaten leider etwas 
bislang ca 1 monat alles io keine ablagerungen zusehen bislang 

und das dir der reserator duchgammelt da mach dir mal keine sorgen das werden deine enkel noch nicht miterleben mein ältester is 6 jahre alt und hat innen grad mal leichte abnutzung 

besorg dir silikonschlauch auf gerkeinen fall diesen pvc dreck nehmen silikon schlauch ist wärme / form stabiel bis 250°c da siehste n pvc nur noch tropfen noch dazu dichtet es besser in den verschraubungen ab auch wenn er nciht so toll dursichtig ist st halt kein poser schlauch ich verwende 9/2 durchmssser oder auch 9mm innen 13mm aussen durchmesser 

nimm da nichts mit schellen sondern nur was mir überwurf muttern dann wirste niemals was undicht sehen 

bzw ich betreibe meine mit externen pumpen weild ie 300l/h nix taugen
die 600 ist ganz ok auch um einiges besser gelagert aber bedenke das du n stecker abmachen must  um sie einzubauen
g48 ist  korro schutz speziell für mischsysteme wo verschiedene metalle zum einsatzkomen also auch alu


----------



## Madz (17. Juni 2010)

PVC Dreck? Silikonschlauch hat eine recht hohe Diffusion. Wie due PVC als "Dreck" bezeichnen kannst, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Vermutlich hattest du bisher nurden billigsten 1,20€ Schlauch. Masterkleer, Tygon, PrimoChill und Clreaflex sind allesamt super und nutze ich selbst seit Jahren.

Zum Thema Schellen vs. Muttern. Schellen und Muttern sind absolut gleichwertig in Punkto Sicherheit. Wie sonst erklärst du es dir, dass im KFZ Bereich nur auf Schellen gesetzt wird? 

Und deine letzte Aussage:



> bzw ich betreibe meine mit externen pumpen weild ie 300l/h nix taugen
> die 600 ist ganz ok auch um einiges besser gelagert aber bedenke das du n stecker abmachen must


Danke für den Lacher. Das ist der beste Witz seit Tagen. Mit diesem Argument enttarnst du deine, in den ersten Absätzen schon erkennbare Inkompetenz. Wieso?

Die Herstellerangaben, egal ob 200, 400, 600 oder gar 1000l/h beziehen sich *immer* auf einen Kreislauf ohne Widerstand, ergo ohne Kühler. Die wichtige Kernkomponenten ist aber die maximale Förderhöhe, also die Leistung gegen Druck/Widerstand.

Zudem reicht dir als Durchfluss auch noch 15 oder 20l/h. OK, wenn man einen Wert von 60l/h erreicht, verbessern sich die Temperaturen etwas, diese Optimierung bewegt sich aber im Bereich um 2-4° und hängt stark von den verbauten Kühlern ab.

Im Extremfall und bei darauf optimierten Kreisläufen und *nur dann*, ist eine Verbesserung erst ab 200-250l/h möglich. Ob man dies als Europäer möchte, ziehe ich aber stark in Zweifel, denn eine so hohe Pumpenleistung geht meistens mit entsprechender Geräuschemission Hand in Hand.


----------



## Marquis (17. Juni 2010)

> Danke für den Lacher. Das ist der beste Witz seit Tagen. Mit diesem Argument enttarnst du deine, in den ersten Absätzen schon erkennbare Inkompetenz. Wieso?



Ich liebe Madz vernichtende Kommentare.



> besorg dir silikonschlauch auf gerkeinen fall diesen pvc dreck nehmen silikon schlauch ist wärme / form stabiel bis 250°c da siehste n pvc nur noch tropfen noch dazu dichtet es besser in den verschraubungen ab auch wenn er nciht so toll dursichtig ist st halt kein poser schlauch ich verwende 9/2 durchmssser oder auch 9mm innen 13mm aussen durchmesser



[irony]Halte ich für eine gute Idee, dass der Rest der Welt bei PC-Wakü PVC benutzt sollten wir einfach mal ignorieren[/irony]


----------



## LokidS (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo mag auchmal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Die Zahlman Wakü ist für einen leisen Betrieb super i.o 
extreme Overclocking Werte lassen sich allerdings nicht damit erreichen,
da die Verhälnissmäßig wenig flüssigkeit hat . Und die Radiatoren nicht
so Leistungsstark sind. Ich habe damals mit dem ding recht viel rumgebastelt.
Die Pumpe lässt sich auch nicht ohne weiteres tauschen. Da dies im Turm
Intigiert ist.Die Fördermenge ist für das System ausgelegt, und damit
absolut ausreichend. Was den Wasserzusatz angeht komme ich mit der 
Fertigmische von Aquatuning super hin. Da ist für alle gängigen
Materialien Pflegemittel drinne und der Preis ist i.o . Man hat ein wenig Zeit und Sauerrei gesparrt. Wenn etwas undicht wird im System, ist das natürlich nicht der Bringer. Aber da die Flüssigkeit nicht leitend ist besteht wenig Gefahr. Wenn die Flüssigkeit stark verdreckt ist kann es allerdings zur
Strom/Spannungs Leitfähigkeit kommen.

grüsse Loki


----------



## matjes (17. Juni 2010)

lol madz gabs gestern kein crack biste auf entzug oder so?

o geb di recht hab tygon nicht probiert aber die meisten pvc schleuche weden ab 50 60 c weich und der hauptgrund warum se in waküs verwendet werden ist nu mal das si so schön durchsichtig sind und man die schönen bunten flüssigkeiten drin sieht glaub mal da geht nicht um diffustions raten


was hat die vermischungsrate von stoffen auf molekühl ebene damit zu tun lol
willst mir nu erzählen da medizinisch geigneter silikonschlauch was ausdünstet? du lacher?
oder mir vorgheulen das in 2 tagen 20l wasser per molehülaustausch durch den schlauch gehen?
das ist bei pvc der fall die sogenannten pak lol 
silikon schlauch hat andere schlechte eugenschaften z.b. scharfe kanten

im kfz bereich werden schellen gesetzt weil man schellen schneller aufbekommt und kein werkzeug 
benutzen muss bzw nur ne zange und keinen maulschlüssen 
schon mal maulschüssen in nem motorraum benutzt?
und definitiv sind die verschraubungen mit mutter besser sry 
da kannst mir nu erzählen was de willst 

nächste ding die 600 er eheim hat die doppelte druck förderhöhe du lacher
keine ahnung aber gross das maul aufreissen

nachdazu benutze ich a s dem grund externe ehem 1250er die internen kannste rausrupfen und den 
reserator mit beiglegtem dichstopfen verschrauben alles zu mitgeliefert

und sicher ist der zalman nur für n leisen betrieb und nicht für leute die ihrn cpu auf 5ghz laufen lassen wollen geht auch ne zeit falls de n wasserkocherr brauchst


----------



## Marquis (17. Juni 2010)

Was "diffusition" bedeutet, weiß wohl niemand ausser dir. Achja, Entschuldigung "lol".

Von welchen Pumpe redest du jetzt eigentlich? Eheim Compact 300 und 600 wenn ich das richtig verstehe, oder?

PS:


----------



## matjes (17. Juni 2010)

jo genau eheim compact 300 und 600 die 300 hat 0.5m und die 600 hat 1.3m ne total ander lagerung und alles 

man kanns auch anders sagen die 300 er hat 0.5bar druck und die 600 er hat 1.3 bar druck

und sorry für meinen schreib fehler natürlich diffusion was mal wirklich absolut belang los ist ob du no alle 9 monate 10ml nachkippen must oder alle 12 monate

nochdazu ist der reserator kein geschlossenes system!!!!! da ist ne kleine bohrung im deckel damit sich kein druck aufbaut allein durch diese loch verlierste wasser


----------



## LokidS (17. Juni 2010)

Jetzt macht euch mal nicht so an, da ist nicht nett 

Bei einer Deffusion ist immer ein Material gemeint was gewisse Mengen 
an Feuchtigkeit auf nehmen und wider abgeben kann. Zb. Wandfarbe
Die Feuchtigkeit kann aus dem Gemeuer damit es nicht schimmelt.
Es geht aber verhältnissmäßig wenig bis keine Feuchtigkeit rein , sonnst würde man von einem Kapilarefekt reden. Madz hat in dem sinne recht das bei billigen PVC Schläuchen ne menge Weichmacher verwendet wird der mit der Zeit ausdampft = Diffusion !! Das widerrum senkt die Flexibilität des Schlauches und es besteht die Gefahr brüchig/rissig zu werden.Natürlich geht auch ein wenig Flüssigkeit verlohren.Für Schläuche zwichen 5-10 euro pro meter sollte man schon investiern. Weil die Flexibilität nicht durch unmengen an Weichmacher erreicht wird. Sondern durch aufwendig gefiltertete Natur produkte wie z.b Kautschuck.
Oder hochwertige Syntetische Stoffe (Medizinische Anwendung ). Aber ich denke wenn einer unwissend ist, oder eine fehler hafte
Aussage trifft.Weil er gerne helfen möchte. Sollte man einen nicht so an machen. Das ist nicht i.o .....

Nachtrag : ich versteh nur nicht das ding mit den 250 C° ?? Bei den Temps mache ich Fritten naja eigentlich 190 C° .
Meine CPU läuft mit 4,4 Ghz und ich habe 27 C° Wassertemp. Ohne Lüfter 32 C°.  Ich hätte Angst wenn das bis 50 oder 60 hoch geht. 
Bei den Temps will ich nicht duschen 

Bild am Sonntag : 

18 Jähriger erlitt schwerste Verbrennungen bei dem Versuch seinen PC in gang zu setzten ......


----------



## matjes (17. Juni 2010)

jo hast recht .... sorry bissel pferde durchgegangen aber viels ist echt quatsch

grad n chemilaboranten mal auf diffusionsraten angesprochen (hab ein in der familei) ... 
mach ich nie wieder wurd erst mal komplett ausgelacht ^^ sollt man sich kein kopp drum machen noch dazu 
kost destiliertes wasser 1.20 5l  ich nutz lieber schlauch mit 60 shore da weiss ich jedenfalls das nix abknickt 

er bleibt form stabiel bis 250c klar hab ich keine 250c in rechner dann sollt ich mich für hochofen bau anmelden 
bei pvc haste das problem das er bei 50 - 60 c schon weich wird und nicht mehr formstabiel ist dadurch leichter
knicken kann will nix zu tygon und co sagen aber sorry solche preise zahl ich nicht und das zeug wird mir bestimmt 
dann noch zu hart sein

der schlauch den ich nehm kost 25m 1.79/m mit versand und ist definitiv besser wie das meiste pvc zeug bis 3 - 4 euro


----------



## LokidS (17. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Fritten war nur Spass 

Du hast ja was die Formstbilität angeht schon recht. Aber wenn die Kühlleistung gut kalkuliert wird.
Sollte es nicht zu solchen Wasser Temps kommen. Das wäre zu mindest meine bescheidene Meinung.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist der Mastercleer den ich nutze bis 80 C° formstabil wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## matjes (17. Juni 2010)

jo klar hab auch nur noch 30c nachdem ich die ganze grütze ausn kühlern geholt hab  
das problem sind nicht nicht schäuche und co das ist eher das man fast nur mischsysteme bauen kann
wenn man sich den radiatoren markt mal anguckt und mit reserator eh 

was man dabei aber auch mal sehen muss kupfer ist nicht das beste !!!
kupfer und alu haben vor und nachteile kupfer kann wärme gut aufnehmen aber nicht abgeben
bei alu umgekehrt hab mich ansich nur angemeldet wegen dem oxid problem und das ansich g48 die beste lösung ist aber bin noch im test
aber bislang sehr zuversichtlich das letzte mal hats 4 wochen gedauert da halt man den belag in den schläuchen gesehen 
und nach 4 wochen g48 ist noch alles sauber

inno und co das ist alles die selbe sosse wie g48 und co paar verschiedene additive drin aber glycol /glysantin ists beides

wenn mir dann noch wer erzählen will das es keinen unterschied zur 300 / 600 eheim gibt gehen mir bissel die haare hoch


----------



## LokidS (17. Juni 2010)

Deswegen war ich ja für die Fertigmische, weil da im Prinziep alles an pflegemitteln drin ist,
für die verschiedenen Materialien.


----------



## Madz (17. Juni 2010)

Um den THread mit einem Verriss der 50% gequirtler S******e die du hier von dir gibts nicht noch mehr ins OT abzudriften zu lassen nur soviel:

Dein Argument bezüglich der PVC Schläuche ist so weich wie selbige bei den von dir genannten, in der Praxis eigentlich nie erreichten Temperaturen.


Basta, ich habe fertig. (frei nach Giovanni T.)


----------



## matjes (18. Juni 2010)

madz, hab mich grad mal richtig mit diffusion beschäftigt, meine du hast absolut recht, 
bei jedem schlauch dringen wassermolekühle nach aussen, aber was mich doch erschreckt 
das es nur studien drüber gibt wie pvc molekühle von wasser aufgenomen werden ... 
sowas wie die guten VCM s

und sicher sind 250°c nie erreichte temperaturen, (traurig das du es nicht kapierts mit formstabiel), 
versuchs doch mal selber man pack die schläuche an wenn se kalt sind drück sie und mach selbes 
wenn sie warm sind da reichem schon 30°c und pvc ändert seine "shore" werte (shore ist die angabe wie ein schlauch gebogen werden kann ohne knicken)
50° - 60° im hochsommer vorlauf sind zu erreichen mit reseratoren. hatte probleme mit abknickenden pvc schläuchen an 
den verschraubungen bei 40°c-50°c. oder kennst das verhärten der schläuche an den verschraubungen innerhalb 
von tagen, das se sich die form merken? passiert bei silikon erst nach jahren und regeneriert sich wieder, 
oder alleine das sich in silikon keine ablagerungen fest setzen können schon mal von gehört? das überall 
wo es um lebensmittel geht kaffemaschienen, was weiss ich silikon schlauch genommen wird?
das im medizin bereich auch nur silikon schlauch genommen wird? auch wenn da wasser durch geht.

ich red auch nicht von tygon, nithril, neopren, oder was weiss ich was für welchen 10€ schlauch, 
ich rede von pvc sicher kann das an billig schläuchen gelegen haben aber sorry, da leg ich das geld 
lieber weg für ne 2. 480 oder rauch mir einen als so unverschämte summen für schlauch zu bezahlen, 
nur weil irgend n spinner diffusion, silikonschlauch und seinen leeren ausgleichsbehälter in irgend nem 
forum in verbindung gebracht hat und allle ihm glauben.

dein argument war pvc wird genommen bessere diffusions rate
jetzt sag ich dir gummi hat mit abstand die beste diffusions rate (verwendet bei gasen)
warum wird das nicht genommen? 
ganz einfach, gibts nicht dursichtig für die wasser bunti freui jungs wird auch nach jahren 
spröde so 10-15 aber kann man als grund ausschliessen kennst vllt noch ausm chemie unterricht

sorry dein argument mit diffusion ... da gehts um molekühle nicht um liter
die leute die probs hatten das der agb im monat leer war hatten wohl eher n leck irgend wo oder n 
deckel vom reserator nicht fest genug verschlossen 

naja, alleine das du immer noch aufn schläuchen rum hackst, lol wie arm kannst zur pumpe nix mehr sagen? 
oder zu deiner schellen kfz argumentation? ich mein 4500 posts in 2 jahren sagt schon alles und dein avatar 
bildchen sagt mir den rest den ich über dich wissen muss ....

so nu kannste auch gerne noch rumm flamen, das du meine texte ohne punkt und komma nur kleingeschrieben 
nicht liest, dann kann ich mich jedenfalls in schlaf lachen 

für die die reseratoren intressiert !!!!!

ich nutz 1 reserator fürn i7 965 extreme bei 3.3 ghz und hab um die 35°- 40°c unter last 45°-50°c
der andere hält ne 8800 ultra (physix 2 screen) auf 52°c last kein hat die seit jahren nicht
3. turm ist geplant für meine 480 aquagrafx kommt morgen aber denk die gpu packt er nicht allein


so ******** ist die kühl leistung von den türmen gar nicht packen locker ihre 150W und sie machen keinen mucks.
ist ne schicker weg die abwärme von cpu gpu ausm gehäuse zu bekommen, 
da sinds bei mir 20°c drin, das beste im winter heitz ich meine wohnung damit

meld mich in paar monaten wieder wegen dem versuch mit dem g48 ganz ehrlich ich trau 
BASF bissel mehr know how in kühlkreislauf schutz zu als inno&co BASF macht den scheiss seit 100 jahren 
da ich echt n hartes oxid prob hatte ist das denk ich mal n halbwegs objektiver test
bislang siehts sehr gut aus

btw vorher nie glysantin / glykol verwendet war echt n fehler haut irgend nen protect rein auch wenn ihr das 
teure wunder zeug nehmt 


würd auch gerne mal die "shore" werte wissen von den anderen schläuchen die madz erwähnt vllt fndet da wer was

und ich richte dir noch mal was von nem chemielaboranten mit 45 jahren berufs erfahrung 
aus über diffusionsraten von Pvc und silikon

zitat chemielaborant (ok etwas befangen mein vater)
"ROFL so ein unsinn das für die anwendung völlig belang los, wenn er  so gern labert soll er inne politik gehen"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

matjes schrieb:


> besorg dir silikonschlauch auf gerkeinen fall diesen pvc dreck nehmen silikon schlauch ist wärme / form stabiel bis 250°c da siehste n pvc nur noch tropfen



Stört nicht weiter, bei 250°C siehst du von deiner Wasserkühlung ja auch nur noch eine Dampfwolke.



> noch dazu dichtet es besser in den verschraubungen ab



Was nützen Anschlüsse, die dichter als dicht sind (wie immer das gehen soll), wenn die Schläuche selbst mehr Wasser durchlassen?



> g48 ist  korro schutz speziell für mischsysteme wo verschiedene metalle zum einsatzkomen also auch alu



G48 ist in erster Linie mal "speziell" zum Schutz vor Frostschäden und der Rest ist "speziell" für Kreisläufe mit 90°C Wassertemperatur und mehreren dutzend l/min Durchfluss.




Marquis schrieb:


> Ich liebe Madz vernichtende Kommentare.



Ich nicht. Auch wenn Fehler aufgezeigt gehören, kann man das in einem zivilen Ton machen. Und wenn man deutlicher wird, sollte man wenigstens aufpassen, dass man nicht jemandem was von "Durchfluss stimmt gar nicht, du bist inkompetent" ins Ohr brüllt, der gar nichts zum Durchfluss gesagt, sondern Typenbezeichnungen verwendet hat.[/MODERATIVER HINWEIS]





matjes schrieb:


> lol madz gabs gestern kein crack biste auf entzug oder so?



Das mit dem freundlichen Umgangston gilt übrigens für beide Seiten.
Bei der Gelegenheit erinnere ich auch gleich noch daran, dass in diesem Forum ein lesbares Deutsch erwartet wird. An mangelhafte Kommasetzung hat man sich ja gewöhnt, aber zumindest Punkte sollten drin sein und wenn Wörter schon nicht die richtigen Buchstaben enthalten, so sollte zumindest eine fehlerhafte Anzahl derselbigen aufmerksam machen.



> o geb di recht hab tygon nicht probiert aber die meisten pvc schleuche weden ab 50 60 c weich



I.d.R. werden sie schon bei 30-35°C spürbar weicher als bei 20°C. Aber: 



> und der hauptgrund warum se in waküs verwendet werden ist nu mal das si so schön durchsichtig sind und man die schönen bunten flüssigkeiten drin sieht glaub mal da geht nicht um diffustions raten



Nö. Da gehts um den Preis.


> nachdazu benutze ich a s dem grund externe ehem 1250er die internen kannste rausrupfen und den
> reserator mit beiglegtem dichstopfen verschrauben alles zu mitgeliefert
> 
> und sicher ist der zalman nur für n leisen betrieb



Im Gegensatz zur 1250...




matjes schrieb:


> man kanns auch anders sagen die 300 er hat 0.5bar druck und die 600 er hat 1.3 bar druck



Da würde ich nochmal nachrechnen...
Im übrigen gelten diese Aussagen wiederum nur bei einer Förderleistung von 0.




matjes schrieb:


> bei pvc haste das problem das er bei 50 - 60 c schon weich wird und nicht mehr formstabiel ist dadurch leichter
> knicken kann



Da der Schlauch ziemlich genau Wassertemperatur hat gilt auch bei 50-60°C: Der Schlauch sollte deine letzte Sorge sein.
Bei 40°C ist er zwar auch ein bißchen weicher, aber zum einen ist Silikon das schlichtweg von Anfang an und zum anderen kann man Schläuche auch einfach so verlegen, dass sie bei warmem Kreislauf in richtiger Position sind.



> will nix zu tygon und co sagen aber sorry solche preise zahl ich nicht und das zeug wird mir bestimmt
> dann noch zu hart sein



Tygon ist PVC mit viel Weichmachern.



> der schlauch den ich nehm kost 25m 1.79/m mit versand und ist definitiv besser wie das meiste pvc zeug bis 3 - 4 euro



Bei 25m Abnahmemenge und entsprechenden Läden kriegt man viele Schläuche billig, aber die meisten Wakühler wollen keine 45€ Rolle.




matjes schrieb:


> wenn man sich den radiatoren markt mal anguckt



Es gibt auch nur-Kupfer-Radiatoren und 99% des Marktes enthalten sonst nur Messing, was ziemlich unproblematisch ist.




> was man dabei aber auch mal sehen muss kupfer ist nicht das beste !!!
> kupfer und alu haben vor und nachteile kupfer kann wärme gut aufnehmen aber nicht abgeben



Diese Legende hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gehört. Bist du endlich jemand, der sie auch begründen kann?



> bei alu umgekehrt



Dito



> inno und co das ist alles die selbe sosse wie g48 und co paar verschiedene additive drin aber glycol /glysantin ists beides



Glykol ist schlichtweg ein Lösungsmittel und Trägersubstanz und hat mit der Korrosionsschutzwirkung arg wenig zu tun. Glysantin ist ein Handelsname von BASF und vermutlich in den meisten Wakü-Zusätzen nicht enthalten. Jedenfalls hat BASF null Ahnung von potentiellen Waküeinsätzen der eigenen Produkte. Da Glysantin-Produkte im Gegensatz zu IP auch Sondermüll sind, dürften die Substanzen hinter den Markennahmen tatsächlich andere sein.


----------



## matjes (18. Oktober 2010)

so nu fast 5 monate glysantin g48 und silikon schlauch ... 
absolut keine oxid bildung mehr ... ohne hat ich wie sau in 
1 monat waren kühler dicht ...BASF weiss schon was sie tun

wasser verlust ca 300 ml im gpu turm 100ml im cpu turm
(gpu turm ist wärmer) naja mal wieder 1.60 für DEM wasser ausgeben

.... diffusion ... lol über sowas diskutieren bei einem system wo oben im deckel n 1 mm loch reingebohrt ist von werk aus um druck aufbau zu verhindern .... durch das loch verdunstet 100x so viel wasser wie durch die schläuche

btw les mal die packung von g48 durch 

schützt ganzjährig vor rost (oxidation) frost und überhitzung 

und btw ich habs mit chemie laboranten diskutiert das thema
weist du die habn bissel mehr plan von oxidation diffusion und 
soner ******** als alle die hier angemeldet sind und sry die sagen 
das selbe


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. Oktober 2010)

lol, hast jetzt 5 monate gewartet um nochmal nen flame an den post zu hängen


----------



## Xylezz (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich musste auch gerade schon arg grinsen als ich diese "Diskussion" nochmal lesen durfte


----------

